# Bearings; SS, or Ceramic? Is one better than the other?



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I know there are "a thousand threads about this subject" but I want you opinion. I am specifically referring to the Curado E7. Basically, I want to know if it is worth it to buy ceramics. I have read threads about the RPM difference, and that is good; but does it matter???


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

IMO, the ceramics are the way to go. I'm a big believer in them. There's no metal to metal contact to where the bearing can "lock up" or rust. Not to say that the inside of that racer cant rust if you dont take care of it, but the ceramics are smoother, Ie more cylindrical and harder than steel. plus the bearings can be run dry all though I lightly oil the ceramics and let them bleed ( or wick) out so they have some protection. I'm actually testing out a formula from "Royal Purple" ISO10. It seems to work really well. It's not for sale at the present moment but from what I'm seeing it gives great corrosion protection and has light viscosity. Just from what I've seen if your casting an average of 45 to 55 yds with steel bearings; I've popped ceramics in and casted 67yds with a Curado200B. My 2 cents...Dip


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I have mixed feelings about them especially after today.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

MattK said:


> I have mixed feelings about them especially after today.


Please, please tell me more.. don't leave me hanging.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Hybrid ceramics give better distance but can get a little noisy between oilings.

Charles


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone know of a place in houston (north preferably) that has the ceramics in stock? also, what specific kind is the best? thanks.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Also, shielded, or un(half)shielded?


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Personally, I have unshielded one side of my stock bearings (used a small eyeglass screwdriver to pop the shield off) so when I want to clean them, I can put the bearing on a small screwdriver and blow them out with the air compressor. Soak in lighter fluid first and then blow with the compressor. IMO seems to get them cleaner and also make sure all of the lighter fluid is out of the bearing before adding a drop of oil.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

jboogerfinger said:


> anyone know of a place in houston (north preferably) that has the ceramics in stock? also, what specific kind is the best? thanks.


 PM sent. and I dont believe it really matters on the shield.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

*me too*



Dipsay said:


> PM sent. and I dont believe it really matters on the shield.


Since I need a set for my Calcutta 250 would you PM me too? It sounds like the ceramics are better but I had better check cost.

I live in West Columbia but don't mind driving.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Still waiting for Matt's reply. Is the bearing in most shimano's from the factory an ARB bearing?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

plgorman said:


> Still waiting for Matt's reply. Is the bearing in most shimano's from the factory an ARB bearing?


Not exactly and it depends on the bearing in question. For example. The Core reels and 50mg have all ARB bearings in them. 200E7 has an ARB roller clutch bearing and the rest are SS.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I am with MattK on this subject. They are partially metal, so they can rust. The extra cost is not worth it unless you are going to maintain them religiously. Also, they are noisier than a good set of ABEC-7 bearings (not EBAY ABEC-7's), and I hate a noisy reel. 

JMHO.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> I am with MattK on this subject. They are partially metal, so they can rust. The extra cost is not worth it unless you are going to maintain them religiously. Also, they are noisier than a good set of ABEC-7 bearings (not EBAY ABEC-7's), and I hate a noisy reel.
> 
> JMHO.


I tend to agree with you. I like a higher rated ARB steel bearing, open face (personal pref). Ceramics arent bad at all but def noisier. Again this is all personal pref.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm going to stay out of this one :smile:


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> I'm going to stay out of this one :smile:


Gettin' a bit religious or spiritual or metaphysical... beyond my pay grade :smile:


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

What size are the bearings. There is a local guy in houston that we used for rc racing bearings. He carries the 4x10x4 ceramic in stock for 5 or 6 bucks. I emailed him tonight about 3x10x4 to see if he could get them as well in either ceramic or stainless steel. The guy has fantastic service and ships fast. I will let you know what I find out. I have used his stuff for years and he stands behind what he sells.


----------

